# Vino's plan?



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

Vino to support Conti on Sunday. Cyclingnews I believe he'll do a great job and prove he's going to be a great domestique for Conti in TDF. I also beleive Vino is premeditating his support roll so he can get into Tour and then try to win the Tour himself. He's only getting older and It's only his real and last chance to do it. Nothing to lose. It's just my gutty feeling that he's not the trusty teammate he ever was.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Interesting thought*

I agree that he will be a great support for Contador in LBL making Alberto a favorite. As for July, I don't think that Tour organisation will allow him to participate regardless.

I take your point about it being his last chance but over the years, he's never been quite good enough in the high mountains, close but not there, and that was when he was in his prime. He was a great domestique with Casino and then later for Ullrich at DT. I think he realises this and just wants to keep riding and in particular, for Astana.

Well, my .02c




WAZCO said:


> Vino to support Conti on Sunday. Cyclingnews I believe he'll do a great job and prove he's going to be a great domestique for Conti in TDF. I also beleive Vino is premeditating his support roll so he can get into Tour and then try to win the Tour himself. He's only getting older and It's only his real and last chance to do it. Nothing to lose. It's just my gutty feeling that he's not the trusty teammate he ever was.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

+ eleventy



boneman said:


> ...I don't think that Tour organisation will allow him to participate regardless...
> 
> ...I think he realises this and just wants to keep riding and in particular, for Astana.
> 
> Well, my .02c


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

weltyed said:


> + eleventy


+twelvety

I think he missed bike racing and is happy to be back in the action.
(I don't think he is a reformed nice guy now, though)

I'd be shocked...SHOCKED if Contador + Vino + Management hadn't discussed Vino's Tour ambitions before contracts were inked. I'm pretty sure everybody's turf is well marked in advance.


----------



## saird (Aug 19, 2008)

Vinos plan = soften them like goat dumplings.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

I like watching Vino attack out of a chase group when he has teammates up the road. Man do I miss T-Mobile.


----------



## Bianchigirl (Sep 17, 2004)

Vino's ability to attack is potentially a great asset to AC come July - and Vino will be there, Prudhomme has already said that Vino is the price he'll have to pay to have Contador in the race.


----------



## Keski (Sep 25, 2004)

steve_e_f said:


> +twelvety
> 
> I think he missed bike racing and is happy to be back in the action.
> (I don't think he is a reformed nice guy now, though)
> ...


Chris Horner says he is a nice guy.... "I really like Vino, he's a nice guy. He runs the team well - he's really easy to get along with. But if they called and gave me an offer, if it was even remotely close, you know I'd stay with Johan - there's no other team I'd go to for an even offer. It'd have to be better pay - but with Astana it'd have to be in another ballpark entirely."

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/radioshacks-chris-horner-not-slowing-down


Speaking of Vino he said........."I spent too many years worrying about that, and finally gave up. Worrying doesn't make you ride any better. I talked to him before [his ban] and have talked to him since, and he was a nice guy then and still is."

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/horner-on-form-for-tour-de-lain-win


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

godot said:


> I like watching Vino attack out of a chase group when he has teammates up the road. Man do I miss T-Mobile.


 it was the other way around - Vino attacks were reeled back in by Klodi and Ulrich.


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

Bianchigirl said:


> Vino's ability to attack is potentially a great asset to AC come July - and Vino will be there, Prudhomme has already said that Vino is the price he'll have to pay to have Contador in the race.


I don't recall Prudhomme saying that? Not that i don't believe you but can provide your resource/link? thx


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

WAZCO said:


> Vino to support Conti on Sunday. Cyclingnews I believe he'll do a great job and prove he's going to be a great domestique for Conti in TDF. I also beleive Vino is premeditating his support roll so he can get into Tour and then try to win the Tour himself. He's only getting older and It's only his real and last chance to do it. Nothing to lose. It's just my gutty feeling that he's not the trusty teammate he ever was.


Or so that's the impression left hanging on other teams. Vino attacks on the hilly stages, with Contador sitting behind, looking weak. Bait for other favorites to take chase, weakening their energy reserves for the big mountain stages, where Contador destroys everyone. Contador more than happy to hand off a stage win to Vino in this case.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Bianchigirl said:


> Vino's ability to attack is potentially a great asset to AC come July - and Vino will be there, Prudhomme has already said that Vino is the price he'll have to pay to have Contador in the race.


I don't quite follow, it seems like you are saying the Contador won't be in the TdF but Vino will be. Obviously I'm misreading this.


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

Vino will work for Contador in July. If I were Vino I'd target the Vuelta later in the year.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*maybe his plan*

is to win L-B-L


----------



## sokudo (Dec 22, 2007)

atpjunkie said:


> is to win L-B-L


and become a leader for TdF. Conti got another controversy coming.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

nightfend said:


> Vino will work for Contador in July. If I were Vino I'd target the Vuelta later in the year.


Vino will not work for anyone except himself. He put Astana together and knows of no other way of racing than to win. He'll ride the Tour to win it.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Contador definitely worked for Vino today and kept Schleck under control.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

*Moderators note.*

doping posts have been moved to the Doping forum in a new thread. Please keep this thread on topic.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Just read about LBL - have mixed feelings about a Vino win - would rather have seen Andy repeat or even Alberto take that one.

Wonder if Vino will play nice with Alberto at the Tour or follow the Johan Bruynel school of thought...better to have two contenders than one?


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

stevesbike said:


> Vino will not work for anyone except himself. He put Astana together and knows of no other way of racing than to win. He'll ride the Tour to win it.


I think these are wild conspiracy theories. Vino may be crazy but he is not stupid.


----------



## Wborgers (Oct 6, 2008)

Uhhh- as Vino made very clear at the Tour last year this is HIS team- Conti stayed with the highest bidder and that means he deserves whatever comes his way from this - gotta say I did not think Vino would return at this level-


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

55x11 said:


> I think these are wild conspiracy theories. Vino may be crazy but he is not stupid.


watch the 2003 and 2005 Tour.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

stevesbike said:


> watch the 2003 and 2005 Tour.


you need to re-watch 2003 tour. Vino was the only team leader for Team Telekom, esp. after Kloden crashed, broke his coccyx on stage 1 and had to abandon a few stages later.

in any case, Vino is now targeting Giro, and if he gets to ride Tour, he may go for a stage win here and there, but there's no way he can compete in GC with the likes of Conador, Evans or Schleck. His support will be good for Contador, who will definitely be the Astana's team leader. 
You guys just like to repeat the storylines from 2009 tour, the whole idiotic Armstrong vs. Contador drama.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

ARGH! Another DirectTV/Versus screwup - LBL didn't record  

I do get to watch an hour of Fleche Walllone


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

AJL said:


> ARGH! Another DirectTV/Versus screwup - LBL didn't record


 I don't think there was a screwup other than not providing same-day coverage. Their schedule says that they will be airing LBL on May 1, Yeah, I know, that's real useful.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

moonmoth said:


> I don't think there was a screwup other than not providing same-day coverage. Their schedule says that they will be airing LBL on May 1, Yeah, I know, that's real useful.


May 1st? Not June 1st? Which year - 2010 or 2011?


----------



## Don Duende (Sep 13, 2007)

Poor Alberto. 

After winning L-B-L Vino is thinking "This is my team, I am the best rider, I just beat Contador, Alberto is young and has plenty of years to race, this is my last chance to win the TdF, Heck I am the boss!"

Look for more drama in the next few months.


----------



## cogswell23 (Aug 15, 2007)

Don Duende said:


> Poor Alberto.
> 
> After winning L-B-L Vino is thinking "This is my team, I am the best rider, I just beat Contador, Alberto is young and has plenty of years to race, this is my last chance to win the TdF, Heck I am the boss!"
> 
> Look for more drama in the next few months.


This is just silly. Magical thinking.

Contador was working for Vino today. It was very well-played team tactics.


----------



## MG537 (Jul 25, 2006)

cogswell23 said:


> This is just silly. Magical thinking.
> 
> Contador was working for Vino today. It was very well-played team tactics.


Contador never once tried going away by himself. He was just sticking close to Andy. This was Vino's race from the start (from Astana's point of view).

Vino can now go to the Giro and try to win it while the tour will be Conti's domain.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

moonmoth said:


> I don't think there was a screwup other than not providing same-day coverage. Their schedule says that they will be airing LBL on May 1, Yeah, I know, that's real useful.


Thanks for the info moonmoth 

Versus


----------

